# To those who read these proceedings Greetings!



## Riishen (Dec 3, 2018)

Introducing myself. Im Josh from Hamma Hamma under the MWPHGL of Washington and Jurisdiction. I’m planning to do worldwide traveling and thought about signing up to stay current on worldwide traveling ideas. Was”born” Sep 29th 18


----------



## Elexir (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

A good idea is to run this through your GL so that visitation, recognitions etc. are in order if you want to visit lodges.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 4, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> A good idea is to run this through your GL so that visitation, recognitions etc. are in order if you want to visit lodges.


Indeed, my GL of Utah does not have the pleasure of amity with PHA WA. We can both visit the two PHA COL lodges here in Utah.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 5, 2018)

Riishen said:


> Was”born” Sep 29th 18



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 14, 2018)

Belated Greetings and Welcome !


----------

